# [suspend] Wake on keyboard désactivé après suspend to disk

## chris972

dans la même veine que https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-923274.html,

Sur un PC desktop (donc un autre que celui du sujet sus-cité), le Wake On Keyboard ne fonctionne pas après un suspend to disk. Il faut nécessairement rallumer le PC au bouton de l'UC.

Pourtant, ce WOK fonctionne si le PC a été éteint "normalement" (par un shutdown des familles), et je trouve ça très bizarre. Je ne vois pas en quoi le type d'extinction peut jouer sur cette fonction du BIOS. Pour info, c'est un clavier filaire des plus classiques. Le WOL, lui, fonctionne dans tous les cas d'extinctions.

Évidemment, ce type de requête chez "mon ami" ne me donne pas grand chose comme résultats correspondant à mon problème, alors si ça parle à quelqu'un...

Edit : Ah ben lui https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=234762 semble se plaindre de la même chose... malheureusement, pas de solution apportée.

----------

